# My nail polish stash



## thewickedstyle (May 3, 2008)

Thought I'd do something a little different on here. I purged over 20 bottles today and reorganized (now I'm justified in a haul, right? Right??). Here's what made the cut:






OPI Let's See the Ring, Goldie Cheap





MAC N color, OPI Shop Etc. color, Hollywood Blonde, Sinful Coral Pink, un-id'd OPI mini






OPI mini, Goldie Rapture, OPI Kinky in Helsinky, Sinful- the pink from the new Flourescent collection, Goldie Tackquoi, China Glaze Mood Changer, Goldie Gelee

DISCLAIMER: This pic is very orange! These are much redder IRL!




OPI Berry Berry Broadway, Malaga Wine, I'm Not Really a Waitress, No Autographs Please, MAC Shirelle, GOldie Charlie, Essie Ruby Slippers





Bagota Blackberry, Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ, Changing of the Garnet





Essie Wicked, Goldie Creepy Groovy, Milani Black Cherry, OPI Where's the Limo? OPI Black Tie Optional, SH XtremeWear Black Out





China Glaze For Audrey, Goldie Lost, OPI Stars in my Eyes, SH XtremeWear Night Lights, NYC blue color (?), MAC Naughty Nauticals.

No pic of OPI Lincoln Park after Dar, and Lincoln Park at Midnight... where did they go????


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 4, 2008)

Lovely collection!!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (May 6, 2008)

I love Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ and the Lincoln's Parks...  I'm so jealous of your OPI collection, but I just don't paint my nails often enough to buy alot of polish


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 6, 2008)

nice collection. i love OPI nailpolishes.


----------



## madame_morbid (May 8, 2008)

I wish I'd thought to get a back up of Black Tie Optional....it's my favourite nail polish ever!


----------



## makeupmadb (May 8, 2008)

Cute stash


----------



## Brittni (May 8, 2008)

LOL WHY ARE THEY SO DUSTY!? cute


----------



## thewickedstyle (May 10, 2008)

Lol I know, my house has been under construction and everything in my life is currently dusty. After I reorganized everything in my mu and np stash and did pics, I scrubbed the whole room with my vanity! The workman haven't been too neat about things.


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 11, 2008)

Holy moley....


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 12, 2008)

i like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nail polishes are my weakness


----------



## christinakate (Dec 13, 2008)

I love your set.
Although ive never heard of Goldie before. Im in Canada, that could play a factor ? hah


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice. I love nail polish!


----------

